# Cheap Chinese Light



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

As cycle lights go, this is a good little eBay number. I got the light unit "only" as I already have a very good recharging setup plus a very decent LiPro 8.4v battery. All too often it is the charger and the batteries that let these cheap lights down.

First off, forget the marketing hype.. this is not nor never will be a 8000Lm light.. those who know how to do the maths, know that two Cree XM-L2 LED at best could only produce around 2200Lm and that is with a very efficient setup/heat management arrangement.. and in this package, I would say around 1200Lm more realistic.. but do not let that put you off cos most of these light makers do the same.

Now 1200Lm (max ouput) is a very good output and in this light that is just the case. The unit is small and I like that has it is really light to have on your helmet (which is where I put mine).

I have two lights on my bike - a true 7up 3000Lm and a true 3-up Spot @ 2500Lm and even with both of these on, I was able to use this light, on my helmet to pick out detail around me.

Then, with all my other lights off, I could still use this light on its lowest setting to navigate and as a main only light off-road light..

So in summary, as a light unit, it is light, neat and powerful and I would recommend it at this price point because even if you get one of the sets which include battery and charger, as a starting light for off road use, it is amazing.

If you are going to use this light on the road, there is a flashing mode and it is bright and should be used during the day only. For all other times the lowest setting is the only setting to use on the road and not upset other road users and should be pointed downwards for road safety.

It has a single flashing mode plus alow, med and high setting and has a cool rather than warm light output. It is more spot than flood and both lights work at the same time with identical lenses.

This is my honest experience of this light. at £12 it is the cheapest decent LED light I have ever owned and I have had at least 10 different lights now from Troupie 7ps to Lupine Bettys - but this is great for my helmet.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

[email protected]%$k China.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

EFMax said:


> View attachment 1351525
> 
> 
> View attachment 1351527
> ...


This cheap thing has been around forever. Like anything, it works till it doesnt.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

tigris99 said:


> This cheap thing has been around forever. Like anything, it works till it doesnt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Hey Keith! Good to see you back!


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

EFMax said:


> As cycle lights go, this is a good little eBay number. I got the light unit "only" as I already have a very good recharging setup plus a very decent LiPro 8.4v battery. All too often it is the charger and the batteries that let these cheap lights down.


EFMax, Do you have a link to where you bought it?

Thanks Tim


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Vancbiker said:


> Hey Keith! Good to see you back!


Ditto!!!
Mole


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> [email protected]%$k China.


Exactly.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Cannot understand the hostility on this page. I thought this was about lights and mountain biking and sharing such experiences, not politics.. if people have nothing constructive to add to the thread then why bother - you all go on as if your country is the best country in the world - there are very few countries on this planet that are perfect and very few countries have perfect people, so maybe we should look at ourselves before we start spouting **** about other places on this planet because your respective negative threads are pathetic and not in the spirit of what MTBR is about.

*The link to where I got the light -*
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Super-Bright-8000LM-2x-Cree-XM-L2-LED-Bike-Front-Light-Headlight-Bike-Headlamp/392569961094?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

EFMax said:


> Cannot understand the hostility on this page. I thought this was about lights and mountain biking and sharing such experiences, not politics.. if people have nothing constructive to add to the thread then why bother - **you all go on as if your country is the best country in the world *- there are very few countries on this planet that are perfect and very few countries have perfect people, so maybe we should look at ourselves before we start spouting **** about other places on this planet because your respective negative threads are pathetic and not in the spirit of what MTBR is about.
> 
> *The link to where I got the light -*
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Super-Bright-8000LM-2x-Cree-XM-L2-LED-Bike-Front-Light-Headlight-Bike-Headlamp/392569961094?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


Oh, I wouldn't get all bent out of shape over what was said by the few people who expressed some negative thoughts about the Chinese product. Actually I thought the first negative post was just funny because of the posters avatar. At least the guy was nice enough not to spell out the four letter word he was implying ( something that you didn't do matter of fact ).

In actuality your response seems more politically motivated than what was said by others on this thread. *There was no one here ( in this thread ) beating their chest about how good us Yanks are so you came to that conclusion all on your own and then posted your own negative politically motivated post.

In reality we Yanks love the Chinese people. It's with the Chinese government we might have some bones to pick over as they take no responsibility for spreading a global pandemic that has killed over 650 thousand people worldwide, let their companies steal our intellectual property, try and successfully hack into our government secure websites and defense contractors, pat N.Korea on the back for being such a nice government, I could go on but that's enough for now...Yeah, got to love the Chinese government.

Likely 80% of everything I own has something to do with the Chinese so for me personally it's like dealing with the harassing wife you are married to. Can't live with um', can't live without them. In the mean time you end up making all kind of compromises just to keep the peace. Personally in the last 6 months I've ordered two items from China ( directly ) that I will never get and have not gotten a refund for. That said I bought two more from two other Chinese companies and have not had a problem. For me it's kind of a love / hate relationship. Anyway, hope this explains the animosity expressed by some of the posters. Stop pointing and wagging your finger at us and let's go on with talking about bike lights.

Now about the light you posted about. I own a couple of those. Those have been on the market place for years. Total rubbage for the most part but they work and are cheap so if one fails not a problem to replace. This is why I tell people who buy cheap Chinese stuff that if you buy one be sure to carry a back-up because you never know how long they are going to last.


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Cat-man-do said:


> Oh, I wouldn't get all bent out of shape over what was said by the few people who expressed some negative thoughts about the Chinese product.


Your input and clarity is appreciated..


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah I didn't mean to hijack your thread.

And at least these cheap lights will get some people out riding at night.

For however long they last.

It's worth remembering, however, that Chinese sellers routinely lie and counterfeit.

8000 lumens from two (alleged...) Cree XM-L emitters. Mmmmkay....

This sort of dishonest selling does suck the uninformed in, and is commonplace.

Fake or overstated battery capacity is another.

Counterfeit Cree led' s.

I sold a few hundred hunting flashlights from a Chinese maker. Part of the kits was a 240v wall plug,for which I needed a certificate of compliance. To make sure it was safe. I was sent one, which I checked and which turned out to be an invalid forgery.

I could go on.

So yeah, I have problems with not just the Chinese government but also the run of the mill lying and unethical practices of some, if not a great many, Chinese sellers.

We need to stop helping perpetuate it.

Add to that, the virus out of China has effectively ruined the world.

Send a message.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

No hostility was meant by me at all. It's a working light. They do the job if that's all you got. Even I have become pretty sour towards China in recent years. I was just making a point that the light your sharing has been around a long time.

@Mole and Vanc, been around from a while, haven't ventured over here though. Haven't been on a night ride over 2 years, was off the bike for almost a full year due to should injury/surgery.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Glad to see you're back online, tigris99. I wish you fast & complete recovery!


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, I'm lazy to read forums lately and I'm glad tigris99 is back on stage 

Regarding this light there is thread about bit better version 
https://forums.mtbr.com/lights-nigh...umens-bicycle-light-picture-heavy-940595.html

Light from Ebay very likely have fake leds (counterfeight Cree). Anyway in my thread you may find how to make your light thermaly better.


----------

